# Foraging gear



## MiLilWinmil (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm sure most of us have our tried and true favorite foraging equipment. I thought maybe we could use a place to share our gear and give tips and reviews.


----------



## MiLilWinmil (Apr 3, 2020)

I use a "mushroom" knife with a brush on one end, and measuring units on one side. The blade has a concave blade like a carpet knife. It's incredibly sharp, but I don't like how the blade is hard to open and doesn't have a locking mechanism. While it does have a key ring hole which I have on a stretchy spring so I can clip it to my bag or belt loop, sometimes I like my good ol' 110 buck knife.









I bought a 'my lucky mushroom bag" and have honestly only used it a few times. I do like that the strap is adjustable and that it folds up into itself so it's easily hidden when empty so people don't know I'm out hunting. It has a wider mesh that isn't great if you're connecting smaller chanterelles or other small mushrooms. But the bottom is a solid panel so the mesh does not cut into the mushrooms.









I do have a few small wicker baskets that I've used. I'm honestly not a fan just bc they are not concealable, can be cumbersome, and sometimes the ends poke the soft mushrooms. I have gotten away from them unless I'm getting big mushrooms like chicken. 

Honestly, my favorite collection apparatus is a bag my brother-in-law made me. It's aquatic mesh that scuba divers use, it's covered in holey suede to protect the mesh from briars, and it has a leather panel that contains the bag when it's folded up. It has a clip that I can clip to my walking stick or to my belt loop. Only negative is that it's a little hard to clean, but at least I know I'm always spreading spores lol.

















I am interested in getting a good basket for my bike. Does anyone have any suggestions on that?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I think the most important pieces of foraging gear are your footwear! You gotta be able to put in the miles! Take care of your feet and they will take care of you! As far as the bags go, I just went to the WalMart laundry area, and found 2 packs of the mesh bags that ladies put their delicates in before they chuck them in the washer. I ran them through one wash and dry cycle with my whites, and they are as soft as can be. They don't abrade the morels, or anything else I put in them, at all. 

I cut my mushroom stems with an old Barlow pocket knife that I have had for more years than I can remember!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I think this is a great thread and would like to share my favorite morel decapitating tool.


----------

